# Shoulder Press - behind or in front of head for best results



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Am currently working on all the big main compound lifts, and want to know if doing barbell shoulder press behind the head, or in front is more effective.

My thinking is in front will work the chest and (anterior?) delts more, and behind will activate more back, traps and (posterior?) delts?

Would it be good to alternate these each week?

Which is going to produce the most mass / activates the biggest muscle groups.

Looking for some opinions, thanks all and Happy Monday!

mattske


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my biomechanics suit in front as behind the neck forces my arms in a very unnatural plane of movement.

either way, behind or in front is good....

i prefer DB's TBH as that way the arms will take their individual movement plane and it helps prevent rotor cuff injuries IMHO


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

as above DBs are safer.

ive also heard that behind the neck is generally bad for shoulder health


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

It's funny i got to the gym and the oly bars were all in use so I pumped out dumbells instead!

I do agree it allows a much more natural ROM


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

For me i prefer using the barbell off the squat rack standing..

Swinging the DBS up alone f*ucks with the shoulders especially if you dont have a spotter to help


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> For me i prefer using the barbell off the squat rack standing..
> 
> Swinging the DBS up alone f*ucks with the shoulders especially if you dont have a spotter to help


This is how I started.. I guess I'll just alternate between sessions depending... Oly bar one day, DB next.

Shoulders is my weakest so I'm looking to shock the fkers into submission


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont do shoulder or lat pull down exercises behind my neck doesnt feel good on my shoulders.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I`m stronger behind my head, get a pain in my lower right back if doing them in front stood up. I try and alternate.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

i've always done alternate, although i do have to warm up alot more for behind the head. Also do dumbell presses regularly.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

In front for me!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

mattske said:


> This is how I started.. I guess I'll just alternate between sessions depending... Oly bar one day, DB next.
> 
> Shoulders is my weakest so I'm looking to shock the fkers into submission


Same here mate,my shoulders always been my weakest to.

From i begun a new delt workout they have really started to fill out more.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Behind the neck isn't physiologically bad for you, it is simply that like many things you do not maintain the flexibility to do this, more so if you bench etc and find the muscles tight.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Physiologically, it should be in front, that is to avoid some injury it can occur with your shoulders.


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely in front for me, would feel unusual to me doing behind but then I suppose i'm just use to infront.

Anything that puts even more than needed pressure on your shoulders is a big no-no for me though.


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

I was told years ago never behind thr head, also it feels much more natural in front.


----------

